# Flies: Spanish/French/English?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here in the East of Germany we have very few flies this year and I have not seen or heard a mosquito or seen many flying insects. A friend in Italy tells me its the same there, what about where you are?
Usually at this time of year if a door or window is open and fly screens not closed the house is invaded by flies. This year I can count them on one hand.
It´s a beautiful day and all windows are open, a couple of wasps and a few flies were in, but nothing to get excited or annoyed about.
Have you got them instead ? :laugh:

Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Yes we have got them - both normal flies and loads of fruit flies - wine is 'high-protein'

Maybe Hans has not showered recently?:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Yes we have got them - both normal flies and loads of fruit flies - wine is 'high-protein'
> 
> ...


Hans says `How did he know´ >>
October is when the fruit flies are plentiful here.
We had _swarms_ of thunder flies before the corn was cut, no more of those little beggars they really are a nuisance.
A rhyme 
In July we get those flies,
There up you nose and in your eyes,
At Chrismas time you still find them,
In picture frame and curtain hem.

Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

England, of course, is a very clean country. We just don't get flies. 

Well, actually the pollution kills them all!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got plenty of flies here, they come in they bash into stuff, to thick to see that the doors and windows are OPEN.

And why do you have flies on your hands???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Got plenty of flies here, they come in they bash into stuff, to thick to see that the doors and windows are OPEN.
> 
> And why do you have flies on your hands???


Another clever clogs, only one hand. > :laugh:

Which one of you two ain't in England, one has none t'other plenty??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Another clever clogs, only one hand. > :laugh:
> 
> Which one of you two ain't in England, one has none t'other plenty??


:grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> ...we have very few flies this year and I have not seen or heard a mosquito or seen many flying insects. A friend in Italy tells me its the same there...


That's because they have fed for the year and are now resting. They fed...ON ME!:grin2:

We were in Italy for 15 nights on our recent trip and I had over 30 bites on each leg just below the knee! Adding up the others on other parts of the body brought the total to well over 100! A mixture of smaller mozzie type bites and the larger horsefly ones which I tend to get a large local reaction to!

I bought a couple of 'flappers' from £-land to take with us and many an hour was whiled away of an evening having swatting competitions (1 point for a normal fly, 2 points for a wasp. Habeus Corpus applied if either of us happened to be away from the killing, in that the body had to be kept as proof>)

My other theory would be that after they have drank such rich, strong Welsh blood they probably either dies because it was too rich for them...or topped themselves as they knew they wouldn't be able to eat such riches ever again (until the next Welsh person came along!):grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Costa Blanca region of Spain: - 

This year a truly massive infestation of flies and mozzies, plus the really really tiny "no-see-ums" flies that bite quite painfully.
All caused by the longest hottest summer here for over 40 years apparently, which has aided their lifecycle and means each lives longer so has the chance to reproduce more. 

There's also a plague of white mould on all the millions of prickly pear cacti here, as the plant shrinks back due to lack of water and mould can get into the fleshy leaves - that mould create some chemical that these almost microscopic biting flies love to feed on and thus has meant a real plague of the little bastards!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> That's because they have fed for the year and are now resting. They fed...ON ME!:grin2:
> 
> We were in Italy for 15 nights on our recent trip and I had over 30 bites on each leg just below the knee! Adding up the others on other parts of the body brought the total to well over 100! A mixture of smaller mozzie type bites and the larger horsefly ones which I tend to get a large local reaction to!
> 
> ...


Wherever were you, next to a swamp? :grin2:
Perhaps if you´d moved to another spot they wouldn´t have been so bad.
Maybe insects, like animals and birds have their favourite flight paths.
A friend of ours had terrible trouble getting rid of flies in her loft because they had built the house where their original breeding place was, t_hey were told by some expert.
_If it happens again try moving somewhere else_ :wink2: _might work.Hope they have all heeled by now. If you can get some decoderm tri from your doctor thats good stuff to stop the itching.
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Wherever were you, next to a swamp? :grin2:


Lord no. These were collected from all pitches/all locations.

Even in areas where there are no visible issues I get bitten. Always have done; am renown for it in my family...standing joke I'm afraid!

I'v given up on unguents as none work and most stink:grin2:

Rich Welsh blood, I told you....:wink2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

TheNomad said:


> Costa Blanca region of Spain: -
> 
> This year a truly massive infestation of flies and mozzies, plus the really really tiny "no-see-ums" flies that bite quite painfully.
> All caused by the longest hottest summer here for over 40 years apparently, which has aided their lifecycle and means each lives longer so has the chance to reproduce more.
> ...


Its also been very dry here, but as I say, hardly any flies and so far no mozzies or other biting things _that fly.
_The grass is so brittle, _and brown,_ when you walk on it, it sounds as if its frozen . 
Jan


----------

